# text, apps, and websites



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

So hopefully I will have my new site up shortly. Been my fault for not getting pics and stuff to my guy. As its important to have my own content and pics. Anywho, I was talking to my sw rep a few months back and he was telling me of someone that has a app for smartphones. The app just has basic info so long term clients can go there. I guess instead of storing in contacts. Idk, does anyone have a app? What would it be used for? 

2nd, I saw a website recently that encouraged a client to text "estimate" and someone would be in contact. I thought that might make it easy for a client to request a estimate. But maybe to easy and would you want to encourage texting?

...


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a number to text for an estimate. I'd say that maybe 1 in 20 leads from the site do so through text. I'm looking at one later this afternoon that contacted me that way. 

It gives people more options to contact you which is never a bad thing.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I have a number to text for an estimate. I'd say that maybe 1 in 20 leads from the site do so through text. I'm looking at one later this afternoon that contacted me that way.
> 
> It gives people more options to contact you which is never a bad thing.


Great site brother.like the testimonies that change. Might steal that. 

So is the text line a dedicated cell or is it a service that sends via email?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Great site brother.like the testimonies that change. Might steal that.
> 
> So is the text line a dedicated cell or is it a service that sends via email?


The text goes to my cell and the main number goes to the answering service. 

Thanks for the props I spent and still do spend a lot of time building it. I'll get you the name of the testimonial plugin when I get back it a pretty nifty little feature.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Crap, shoulda lied and said it went to a service. 

Now all you weirdos are gonna be calling my cell phone.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Just pay more attention to the grammar and don't reply like we do here in PT.
I can imagine someone requesting me a price for a bedroom 10x12 and me replying with a popcorn smiley. :jester:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Just pay more attention to the grammar and don't reply like we do here in PT.
> I can imagine someone requesting me a price for a bedroom 10x12 and me replying with a popcorn smiley. :jester:


The one I seen said they would call them shortly. I don't think is want to go back and forth communicating via text.

...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Crap, shoulda lied and said it went to a service.
> 
> Now all you weirdos are gonna be calling my cell phone.


 If you get a call on your cell while up a 40-footer battling yellow jackets and the voice asks, "who are you calling a weirdo?", just say, "Hi, Bill" :thumbup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> The one I seen said they would call them shortly. I don't think is want to go back and forth communicating via text.
> 
> ...


Which one was that? I have something similar from when the customers see the mobile version of my website but I didn't like that my pages were mess up and I disable that option.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Which one was that? I have something similar from when the customers see the mobile version of my website but I didn't like that my pages were mess up and I disable that option.


The other neps, as I was nosing around to see what was up with Chris. Dont want to post it in respects to our brother at large.

...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> The other neps, as I was nosing around to see what was up with Chris. Dont want to post it in respects to our brother at large.
> 
> ...


Don't tell me you found the cell phone tracker app. Pretty funny right?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What's that? Whatever it is don't tell my wife about it. :jester:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> What's that? Whatever it is don't tell my wife about it. :jester:


Enter your foreman's phone number here to see what is he doing right now.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

on a side note I entered Bill's phone number. now I'm just expecting to see if he post something about back pain on the OPPU thread.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Enter your foreman's phone number here to see what is he doing right now.


I just put my number in. I'm very disappointed in myself. I can't believe I would stoop that low

...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

How did I know it was going to be something like that? :yes:

I plugged in a number of someone I do not especially care for, 'cause I'm sure that cell # is now being sold to telemarketers. :whistling2:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> If you get a call on your cell while up a 40-footer battling yellow jackets and the voice asks, "who are you calling a weirdo?", just say, "Hi, Bill" :thumbup:


I don't know whats funnier your post or me being on a 40, either way pretty funny :thumbup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gabe. The testimonials plugin I'm using is called Testimonial Widget. I've tried a couple of them including one from Kudzu (where those reviews are posted) and that was my favorite.


----------



## Toddthepainter (Jun 14, 2013)

*iPad estimator app*

Does anyone know a good app for iPad for generating estimates?? I have checked a couple out and they seem to be good to calculate gallons of paint needed or time allotments for rolling. I'm really looking for one where you enter measurements and it loads into a printable estimate to present to the customer. Thanks for any suggestions (or warnings of poor apps).


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Toddthepainter said:


> Does anyone know a good app for iPad for generating estimates?? I have checked a couple out and they seem to be good to calculate gallons of paint needed or time allotments for rolling. I'm really looking for one where you enter measurements and it loads into a printable estimate to present to the customer. Thanks for any suggestions (or warnings of poor apps).


I think a few here have used this one and really liked it. I never tired it because I don't have any ipads.

brat paint estimator 

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Toddthepainter said:


> Does anyone know a good app for iPad for generating estimates?? I have checked a couple out and they seem to be good to calculate gallons of paint needed or time allotments for rolling. I'm really looking for one where you enter measurements and it loads into a printable estimate to present to the customer. Thanks for any suggestions (or warnings of poor apps).


I found One Step the best for that. I reviewed it on my blog. Another one I have not looked at is PEP from Marge Parkhurst.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's another good one too - It's cloud based like PEP. Quick Painting Proposal by Steve Miller.

And the blog that does some comparisons is here

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Did not realize it but I think we hijacked Gabe's thread.. Sorry bud.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

No prob, anyone know a good calender app to schedule jobs?

....


----------

